# Great News Coming Soon On Feeder Insect For Your Reptiles



## Boid Breeder (Dec 29, 2005)

Over the last few days with one of my highly respected reptile breeders who is a Moderator for many of my sites has came too me and lined up one of our next guest speakers. This indivudual operates a Major Insect Company providing reptile owners feeder insects from all over. I brought up to this buisness owner that I highly praise Reptile Forums Uk and its affilate members. He will be discussing all aspects of feeder insects for your reptiles such as diets and health that each insect has too offer to your reptiles, the keeping of insects , husbandry skills during the times there not being consumed and all related areas. He has offered major discounts too the members of Reptile Forums UK and TBE for those who wish too purchase . E-mails will of course be sent in a mass e-mail too all TBE members, for those of Reptile Forums Uk who wish too obtain major discounts regarding feeder insects , please specify your interest here as well. What ever I can do with TBE Contacts too benifit the Reptile Forums Uk Members in saving you all money, I will be honored too. A set time and date for this online live chat with the said guest speaker is being looked at in the next 3 to 4 weeks. On A Saturday with a compatable time for United Kingdom, United States, and Canada mainly for the reasons our Reptile Owner Majority membership comes from all 3 of these Countries. We expect a good turn out at this time. Cheers too all.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i am interested BB just let me know how to go about things


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Hell yeah! Keep us posted dude....


----------



## Boid Breeder (Dec 29, 2005)

bazza_2005 and welshgaz, I will be honored and will do keep all Reptile Forums UK Members who wish too Participate in this educational live chat the exact date and time. I am going too also take the time too ask one of Reptile Forums UK Moderators who is one of TBEs Members as well to participate as a Mod representing Reptile Forums UK during the time of the chat. Since this Moderator is highly respected by us all on both sites. Cheers to all.......


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Count me in BB  I'd be interested.

Thanks for being so generous  You've been reading that famous book haven't you, go on admit it :lol: 

"How to Win Friends and Influence People" :lol: :lol: ROFL

Thanks mate.


----------



## Boid Breeder (Dec 29, 2005)

Draco......LOL, Naaaaaa, The most important issue I realized growing up in childhood , is buisness and personal relations with family and friends is respect. My mother raised us as a single mum , and all siblings are sisters, too love and respect your personal beliefs , hobbies and buisness too achieve in the World today. I have found in the area ( hobby) that we all share in reptiles by offering my reptile medical experience that I gained in medical school and working with two exotic vets as well as educating others on the reptile breeding skills I have learned in all the years would be benificial too my personal goals in life. In doing so , I have had many others that feel this same way join us too educate on my sites with plenty of overall experience in all reptiles . I am incouraging a few of these respected breeders too Join Reptile Forums UK as well. But with bringing guest speakers with incredible knowledge , I feel it is benificial too us all


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Here Here BB I will have to agree with you on all of that. It's what my mother would probably call "the old barter system" or "what goes around comes around" or "one good turn deserves another" or..........well you get the point :lol: 

Personally I like to call it Karma.


----------



## Boid Breeder (Dec 29, 2005)

Cheers too that ...........


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

lol count me in
dan
nice 1 dracolol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boid Breeder (Dec 29, 2005)

Hiya Dan, you as a member already will get a e-mail from a mass e-mail sent too all TBE members as well. Cheers Mate


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

kl chears will i be able to get a mass amount and eggs and outher products???
dan :? :?


----------



## Boid Breeder (Dec 29, 2005)

Anytime a guest speaker is among us . Mass E-mails will go out. We try too deversify the topics for the guest . Most are reptile breeders with very good reputations such as Joe Terry ( Breeder of the first ever Silver Back Bolivian Amerilli Boas) and Mr John Soto ( Rated and Awarded by the National Goegraffic TV Show) as the 2nd. Top Reptile Breeder and he was the former Director of the Bronx Zoo in New York in reptiles. We do our best too get deversified subjects too benifit all members of TBE.......Cheers


----------

